# 7 mile bloods



## cannabisconglomerate (Nov 7, 2011)

7 Mile Bloods, Joy Rd. Hit Squad, Puritan Ave., Insane Vice Lords, Blade said what up...

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fpi2FNgsX8Q

http://www.youtube.com/embed/R4J9WAX_Il0" 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/kpsmBpSyhls

http://www.youtube.com/embed/IQA0vYUmcxE


----------



## wanabe (Nov 7, 2011)

these slobs cant rap


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Uhm, I like chronic


----------

